# PS/2 Keyboard some keys not working



## vimay1983 (May 19, 2012)

I was using a ps2 keyboard for a while now. But suddenly, certain keys stopped working.
I restarted, uninstalled the keyboard but to no avail.
I had an another new PS/2 keyboard ,But the same problem persisted though this time a different combination of keys not working.

This whole thing is ridiculously painful. So please help. 

Looking forward.

Thanks in advance! 
I am using window 7 pro.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Typically it's a hardware (ie: faulty keyboard) issue, or a Windows (registry) issue. Unless someone else can tell you differently, the only fix that I'm aware is a fresh install of the OS. Test the keyboards on another PC first to verify they are functional.


----------



## ukd (Aug 15, 2012)

You can find a solution here:

blog.eddsn.com » PS/2 keyboard not working


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Be leery of the above link. While it does offer some possible fixes, it also suggests download a registry "fix" and they rarely work and will most likely cause more problems.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi vimay1983 and welcome to TSF :wave:

How old is the keyboard? PS/2 k'boards have been around for ages so, if it's an old and well-used one, the internal switches (under each key) might well have worn out.

As Dogg suggests, can you either test another k'board on your PC, or test your suspect k'board on another PC?


----------

